# Winter unpredictable? Maybe not....



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

As of today 2019, this Winter 70”.
Last year 2018 total as of today, 70”.

Yep, exactly the same!

Then, last year 2018 we got hit with 20” on 3/7,
12” on 3/13, 3” on 4/6, and 3/8” sleet on 4/14. Then it was done. 

Just thought the exact totals to date was interesting.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, I never looked at it that way. It explains things

Last year I had 1 hemorrhoid, and this year I have one hemorrhoid.

Yup, exactly the same !!


My guess things won't change unless I die or get divorced. Either way it's gonna leave me.


----------

